# Smoke generator+ Fluid



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.teachersource.com/AirPre...rator.aspx

Looks like a low cost smoker and FLUID

Manfred diel


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of useless for trains. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe--smoke for stage effects is common. I've played in bands that used fog machines and smoke machines. I've often wondered why we are still vaporizing oil. There was a thread about this a while ago--someone was experimenting with "fog machines" as smoke generators

here's one that's four inches long and can operate on batteries 



Tiny-Fogger 



Although it's $1450 dollars!


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

A (slightly) cheaper but larger battery powered alternative to the tiny fogger is at http://www.smokemachines.net/buy-battery-powered-smoke-machine.shtml 

Still a massive price though!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Hard to see why those things cost so much. Am I wrong, or do I remember someone trying to make a smoke generator using glycol/"fog juice" and a inkjet printer head? 

Found it 


Here's the thread!


----------

